# Labels



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm looking to order 500-1000 labels to go on various jars, I would like to have them printed with all my info on them so I don't have to be writing it out with a pen. Where are some good places to look for labels that can be custom printed with things like name, address, phone #? Can I buy them and get them printed all at the same place?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

The Betterbee catalog has a nice selection.


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

R.M.Farms Has a good selection


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Or you could print up a nice amateur (homemade) label on your own printer and use good ol' paste to stick it on your jars. Richard Taylor recommended a nice way to do it (I thought you mentioned having one of his books) I feel my honey sells better with a label that reflects the simple purity of the product within. No need to imitate those in the supermarket.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203513


----------



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

Ruben
I used Amy and was very happy with her work. 
Curtis


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I used amy she does great work is very creative at a reasonable price very easy to work with


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Amy Lebold*

Amy has all my business.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

What is a reasonable price to pay for a custom printed label?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

when I was looking for a custom label to be printed I couldnt beat amy's price or the quality of her work it is unbelieveable what you get for your money here prices where cheaper than the other places that make labels and hers are a custom label or she has some that you can use she has designed that you dont have to pay the one time lay out fee charged for custom work search the old archives she has an ad here in beesource some where.


----------



## Amys Bee Labels (May 25, 2006)

*Contact Info for Amys Bee Labels*

Hello All,

Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you would like to receive a free brochure and label samples.

Thank you,
Amy Leebold
Amys Bee Labels

P.S. Thank you to all of my customers for recommending me and for being so great to work with!


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I print my own on brown cotton-rag card stock. I print both sides of a 2" x 3" bi-fold tag with notes, warnings, nutrition info and my logo & contact info. I punch a hole in the corner and tie it around the neck of the jar with jute twine. That way the consumer can remove the label and save it so she can call for more honey. Plus there's not the gummy mess on a jar. It also is more eye-catching and presents a more custom image than adhesive labels. I can make different labels quickly.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I read a story about an old time beekeeper and his wife who had a roadside stand and ran out of pre-printed labels. She cut some brown paper bags into labels and hand wrote the info on them. They sold well, and when her order of printed labels came in, she went back to them. Customers asked for the homemade labeled honey, and when told the priinted label honey was the same, they said they would wait until she got in more of that "real country honey".
I enjoyed this anecdote and decide to try it. It worked well. I cut some brown paper, created a hand printed label and copied it off onto regular white paper. People liked it and it really looked "country". The only problem, is that it was a hassle. So I contacted Amy who duplicated them pretty closely, and now that is what I use on my "Calfornia Country" honey.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Amy, I know you do design, but do you accept other images and print labels? IOW, can I design my own?

Keith


----------



## Amys Bee Labels (May 25, 2006)

Hello Keith,

Thank you for asking. Yes, I can print a label design that you came up with yourself. In fact, I have seen the label you posted and it looks terrific! Great job! Do you already have my 2007 brochure? If not, let me know and I would be more than happy to send one to you. It contains my pricing information. You may contact me by PM or at my e-mail [email protected].

Thank you,
Amy


----------

